#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  price of reservoire engineering softwares

## saeed zarezadeh

I'm need information about price of petroleum engineering soft wares such as cmg, eclipse ,well testing , well logging ,geology and other software in this area
please determine type of license such as single ,multiple user ,network license,academic version and so on price.


thank you so muchSee More: price of reservoire engineering softwares

----------

